# Goldens born in October 2021



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like I might be the first! Our girl River was born on October 19. Our first golden was part of the April 2010 thread and it was fun to watch the other pups grow and to compare notes. I hope others will join in here. It's lonely right now lol


----------



## Magicfreddy (Jan 6, 2022)

She’s beautiful. She looks really big compared to my Freddy who was born on 29th. How are you finding the training? I haven’t trusted mine to go in my carpet as yet 😊


----------



## Caliland (Jan 7, 2022)

Jinx and I thought we would join in, born October 8th so we’re 13 weeks today and 20 lbs on the 28th of December! I was interested in everyone’s weights also since I’m a new puppy parent.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Yay! There are other October puppies and look how cute they are! River is a big girl, she was 21.5 lbs at 10.5 weeks which is right at the high end. Her dam and sire were within breed standard and I guess all the pups in this litter were big. She is built like a tank, not fat. Training is going okay as far as housebreaking goes, we take her out about every hour during the day if she is awake and she has had one accident in the past couple of days. She woke up with a full tank and just couldn't hold it. She sleeps in her crate all night and when we need go someplace. We are both retired so if we are home we generally let her stay out of the crate and just monitor.

My biggest challenge: I want to train her outside and let her run but she eats everything in sight. We have walnuts in the yard, tons of sticks and stones around. I think I made a bad training error. I was prying everything she picked up out of her mouth and now I think she sees me as the person who takes away stuff. I am trying to save my intervention for the really dangerous stuff and let the sticks, leaves and bark go a little bit. Hope I didn't ruin the puppy 

So any input on how to fix any damage I have done would be appreciated. She is so obsessed with "stuff" she pays me no mind and even prefers sticks to treats. 

I would be interested to know what your biggest training challenges are and how you are coping.


----------



## Caliland (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m having the same issue with eating everything and of course I did the same thing by taking it out of his mouth. I’ve been working on leave it but the outside world is a little too exciting still. I’ve been keeping him on a 20ft leash when we go outside so maybe I can catch him easier ( sadly he loves to run away it’s the best game). Crate training has went well he’s been walking in himself and only barking when he knows I’m awake and he’s in there, he’s got the biggest Attitude out there and thinks he should get whatever he wants which is a struggle haha. Potty training is going well though I’m working with the bells on the door he definitely likes to abuse it a little bit though.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Caliland said:


> I’m having the same issue with eating everything and of course I did the same thing by taking it out of his mouth. I’ve been working on leave it but the outside world is a little too exciting still. I’ve been keeping him on a 20ft leash when we go outside so maybe I can catch him easier ( sadly he loves to run away it’s the best game). Crate training has went well he’s been walking in himself and only barking when he knows I’m awake and he’s in there, he’s got the biggest Attitude out there and thinks he should get whatever he wants which is a struggle haha. Potty training is going well though I’m working with the bells on the door he definitely likes to abuse it a little bit though.


We started puppy class this week and the trainer suggested a couple of things to help with picking up stuff from the ground. One we are trying to implement is taking some higher value treats out with you and offer a "trade" when she picks something up. So we'll see how that goes. Another was to have a raked up potty spot and take her directly there to do her business. Not sure how practical this is but we will give it a try. And then to have a stick she can carry around with her that is solid enough to endure some puppy chewing. What would actually really help us is about 8" of snow.


----------



## GoldenboyOllie (9 mo ago)

I’m late to this party! But our golden boy Ollie was born October 5th! He is 6.5 months now  I just think it’s cool he has October bday buddies!!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi Ollie! What a handsome boy. And he looks like he is having a great life. We are finding 6 months to be challenging!! Our sweet River girl was doing so well with training and now she sometimes acts like she knows nothing. Other times she is doing okay. How is it going with you?


----------



## GoldenboyOllie (9 mo ago)

We are having quite the same challenges with Ollie! He has some really good days but then his bad days are sooooo bad. He is just recently starting to now bark at other dogs outside and he favorite is jumping up on the table when we aren’t looking.
We are still working on recall, but trying our best with it all! Looking forward to the puppy stage being over at this rate 🥺😆


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

We went to training class on Wednesday and she was so naughty! It was the first class and so the teacher was trying to evaluate what we needed to work on and you could see her thinking she had her work cut out for her with River. So now our class will consist of everything she does perfectly when the teacher is not looking. Tonight she had the crazy zoomies and body slammed me a few times....would not listen. I had to hop the baby gate. Then later she is the perfect affectionate little angel. sheesh.


----------



## NaughtyNala (Dec 19, 2021)

Hi everyone,
Didn’t discover this thread until now! Loving all the pictures! Nala was born 10/29/21. Definitely starting to see some teenage behavior. Her favorite activities right now are jumping to greet strangers and vacuuming any outside trash. This is her at 3 months and 6 months.


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

NaughtyNala said:


> Hi everyone,
> Didn’t discover this thread until now! Loving all the pictures! Nala was born 10/29/21. Definitely starting to see some teenage behavior. Her favorite activities right now are jumping to greet strangers and vacuuming any outside trash. This is her at 3 months and 6 months.
> View attachment 892478
> View attachment 892479


Hi Nala, You are a beauty! River has decided to resume chewing on our furniture even though she hasn't done that for months. Every day is a new challenge


----------

